# Rabbit and turkey wrapped in bacon



## brown down (Jun 15, 2016)

My girlfriends father gave me a smoker and I am doing a test run. bacon wrapped rabbit and turkey breast and legs smoked with cherry! hopefully this turns out good. I brined them in garlic powder, salt and brown sugar overnight! should make for some good eating

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 15, 2016)

I had the same smoker and had to leave on the mainland when I moved here because it was so heavy. I purchased a wireless temp gauge with a meat thermometer. It had an audible alarm that would let me know when the smoker temp would get low so I could sleep through the night while it was smoking slowly a pork butt. Alarm goes off, stoke the coals and back to sleep. I miss that thing...

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## brown down (Jun 15, 2016)

that temp gauge has the same deal! goes off when the temp gets to low and also goes off when the meats done or has reached the designated temp... love that thing and that smoker is working like a dream. My father has an electric bradley but you are limited on smoking it with whatever biscuits are available and they aren't cheap woods free lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 15, 2016)

Ok I'm hungry now!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 15, 2016)

Offset fireboxes are the best way to smoke. I would go off my plant-based diet to try one of those. I would also pay for a beer to chase it down.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 15, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Offset fireboxes are the best way to smoke. I would go off my plant-based diet to try one of those. I would also pay for a beer to chase it down.


Brother if the day ever comes when they tell me I can't have meat I don't know if I could do it. I limit the reds and eat a lot of chicken and fish, all grilled or broiled. But I don't know........


----------



## Kevin (Jun 15, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Brother if the day ever comes when they tell me I can't have meat I don't know if I could do it. I limit the reds and eat a lot of chicken and fish, all grilled or broiled. But I don't know........



Yeah you could and would if you felt you had to. I can't imagine anyone liking meat more than me. So if I can do it anyone can. Whether or not they *would* is a didferent topic.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 15, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Yeah you could and would if you felt you had to. I can't imagine anyone liking meat more than me. So if I can do it anyone can. Whether or not they *would* is a didferent topic.


I don't smoke, drink, do drugs, or have a good woman by my sideSeems like all those where easy to quit.........can I at least have food?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 15, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> I don't smoke, drink, do drugs, or have a good woman by my sideSeems like all those where easy to quit.........can I at least have food?



I only stopped eating meat to get some health issues under control. Also I am never going to support the cattle industry again because I like trees more than steak. Steak has alternatives, trees don't.

I will probably incorporate responsibly grown and harvested fish and chicken eventually and maybe even pork but only in moderation. I will also still hunt. In fact my dogs have 't had a pig in a while I need to get one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 15, 2016)

I've been cutting back to meat at 2 meals a week because I know I have too much meat in my diet. I do find it kind of tough not to eat meat at every meal.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## brown down (Jun 15, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I only stopped eating meat to get some health issues under control. Also I am never going to support the cattle industry again because I like trees more than steak. Steak has alternatives, trees don't.
> 
> I will probably incorporate responsibly



this is all wild meat lol I really do hate pork or beef outside of maybe ribs. I hunt a lot and support my meat habit and will continue to do so for the rest of my life. I watched that documentary you told me about cowspiracy and I almost threw my controller through the TV!!!! Man if that ain't an eye opener for those who eat beef and farm raised animals I don't know what is! How the politicians lobbied for the cattle industry speaks volume

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## brown down (Jun 15, 2016)

btw the rabbit and turkey will killer!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 15, 2016)

brown down said:


> btw the rabbit and turkey will killer!



Maybe next time you'll buy some dry ice to get a second opinion. 

Yeah if Cowspiracy doesn't piss you off you have zero conscious.


----------



## brown down (Jun 15, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Maybe next time you'll buy some dry ice to get a second opinion.
> 
> Yeah if Cowspiracy doesn't piss you off you have zero conscious.



I can get some if you want a turkey leg lol I am dead serious!! or some smoked native trout? And yes if you can watch that and don't change your ways you are a sick SOB. I have been on a wild game diet for for years and in fact have had one of my good friends who was an anti hunter ask me to go hunting!!!!!???? He feels the same way I do about eating farm raise meat and we have changed his thinking about hunting * how we use every part of the deer for the most part and nothing goes to waste, how we respect the animals ect* He even told me that he wants to learn to skin deer!!!!! I am all for teaching someone how to learn how to hunt and survive on their own. there is no better eating meat then what you harvest for yourself!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Jun 15, 2016)

I've been getting them ready but...... there like pets I don't have to clean up after lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 15, 2016)

brown down said:


> And yes if you can watch that and don't change your ways you are a sick SOB.



I won't go that far because I don't think most people who watch have the IQ most of us on this forum do (jokes coming now lol) and simply can't grasp how important the rain forests are. The cattle industry will destroy most life on this planet in the not too distant future if something isn't done, so of course something will be done but it won't happen overnight.


Some people who watch it may not believe the data, so they will not change anything. I don't think it makes them bad guys though.
Some will watch it and know it is probably mostly accurate, but don't think they'll be affected in their lifetimes (even though they already have been IMO) so I don't think they're necessarily bad either - just stubborn or maybe stoooopies.
Some will watch and it will impact them positively and they will take action. I had already commited to giving up meat for at least 6 to 12 months, and red meat permanently before I saw the documentary, but it just reinforced the resolve I already had.
I'm surprised at how many people both family and friends and my wife's coworkers that have responded favorably to it, and many had already seen it before being told about it. I really do believe that there's a groundswell of positive changes in society. We get bombarded with all the negativity by the media because that serves their purposes in many ways, but there's many many many positive things happening around the world. I'm encouraged.


----------



## brown down (Jun 15, 2016)

I mean how can you not. we all are woodworkers and love this art of working with wood.. when we as humans start destroying the very means that not only fuels our love but also destroying the very means that ensures our existence on this planet for profit there is a serious problem. I for one was all for going green as far as power and vehicles but it makes no difference if we don't change our ways as far as cattle and such! It is sad and it won't prob affect you or I but It will def affect our children or our children's children and we will be looked at as the generations that destroyed this planet for profit and thats an effing shame on sooooooo many levels. But man I hate to say it I think the horse is way to far out of the barn to fix it! I only hope that there are more people like yourself and myself that have or will have opened their eyes up to the problem at hand! most are just sheeple tho

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Jun 15, 2016)

People are waking up in, um - droves haha. Seriously don't get discouraged Jeff. Do your part, plant a seed with others who are open to it, and that's all we can do.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## justallan (Jun 17, 2016)

Does anyone have a link to watch this "Cowspiracy" movie for free? The only one I found was put out by a couple guys that mooched the money to make it and are now charging to see it.
Obviously I can't give an opinion on the movie, but I'm kind of leery of folks asking me to give them bullets to shoot me with.
If this movie can prove facts and not just a couple peoples opinions I'd like to see it.


----------



## DKMD (Jun 18, 2016)

justallan said:


> Does anyone have a link to watch this "Cowspiracy" movie for free? The only one I found was put out by a couple guys that mooched the money to make it and are now charging to see it.
> Obviously I can't give an opinion on the movie, but I'm kind of leery of folks asking me to give them bullets to shoot me with.
> If this movie can prove facts and not just a couple peoples opinions I'd like to see it.



It's on Netflix. I think you can get that free for a month sometimes on trial basis...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 18, 2016)

Yep Netflix. Best entertainment/info value I know of. You might even check Youtube sometimes someone will post stuff and it takes a while sometimes before YT sees it and yanks it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

